# How to connect Android to internet via USB



## tbyte (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it possible to connect an Android device (HTC Desire HD in this case) to internet using 'internet pass-through' options in the phone ?
I mean what do I need on the FreeBSD side if there is anything that supports it ?

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2011)

Plug it in and treat it as a modem, configure a ppp dialup connection and you're good to go.


----------



## tbyte (Mar 11, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Plug it in and treat it as a modem, configure a ppp dialup connection and you're good to go.



So what you mean is to make the phone connect to say MPD/ppp on my machine or..?


----------



## tbyte (Mar 11, 2011)

I think you got it wrong. Your comment was for 'tethering'. What I need is 'Internet Pass-Through' .
Here is a link that I guess works for linux (from post 53) : http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2F4pda.ru%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fs%3D%26showtopic%3D187390%26view%3Dfindpost%26p%3D5267483

But I'm not exactly sure how will or if it is possible to translate it to 'FreeBSD language'


----------

